# Keel Rollers??



## sftull (Jun 9, 2011)

I have a Fisher 1648 mod v w/ Evinrude 40 hp. I was looking at the boat earlier and noticed the transom hangs off the back of the bunks about three inches. I am going to move the winch post forward tonight, which will fix this problem. Then I got to thinking, I have a 16' boat and the bunks are 8'....does the boat need any other support (keel rollers??) under the bottom. The winch post has a roller for the bow but other than that and the 8' bunks that's it. I have to trailer it 4 hours this weekend and if I need more support, I've got to get with it. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Brine (Jun 9, 2011)

I think you're fine. Having a roller under the bow won't hurt though. I have a 16ft mod V as well.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 9, 2011)

You could add a cross bunk.


----------



## aclaimsman (Jun 10, 2011)

I have the same set up as you and the bow is supported just fine. I wouldnt add anything.


----------

